# Recovering 65 Buckets



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone ever done this and have pictures, videos, suggestions? I'm recovering my 65 GTO buckets. I replaced the usual broken springs on the seat bottoms, cleaned them all up, installed my burlap, foam, cotton, and covers. The seat bottoms were straightforward, and not too bad. The seat backs though, are another story. I'm having problems getting the covers for the backs on correctly. Did one seat and it turned out OK, but it seems as though it needs more foam, especially on the sides. I looked at seats in cars on ebay and they all seem like they are overstuffed to me. Mine are running the opposite way. Anyone have any tips, suggestions on what to try next? Can I buy some more foam and put it into the sides? I bought covers and kits from Legendary, so I don't think the problem lies there, I think it is operator error.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Anyone ever done this and have pictures, videos, suggestions? I'm recovering my 65 GTO buckets. I replaced the usual broken springs on the seat bottoms, cleaned them all up, installed my burlap, foam, cotton, and covers. The seat bottoms were straightforward, and not too bad. The seat backs though, are another story. I'm having problems getting the covers for the backs on correctly. Did one seat and it turned out OK, but it seems as though it needs more foam, especially on the sides. I looked at seats in cars on ebay and they all seem like they are overstuffed to me. Mine are running the opposite way. Anyone have any tips, suggestions on what to try next? Can I buy some more foam and put it into the sides? I bought covers and kits from Legendary, so I don't think the problem lies there, I think it is operator error.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Anyone ever done this and have pictures, videos, suggestions? I'm recovering my 65 GTO buckets. I replaced the usual broken springs on the seat bottoms, cleaned them all up, installed my burlap, foam, cotton, and covers. The seat bottoms were straightforward, and not too bad. The seat backs though, are another story. I'm having problems getting the covers for the backs on correctly. Did one seat and it turned out OK, but it seems as though it needs more foam, especially on the sides. I looked at seats in cars on ebay and they all seem like they are overstuffed to me. Mine are running the opposite way. Anyone have any tips, suggestions on what to try next? Can I buy some more foam and put it into the sides? I bought covers and kits from Legendary, so I don't think the problem lies there, I think it is operator error.


Yes you can buy rolls of foam. It's what we do all day! Very common. 

Then you apply it with 3M spray glue and you can carve it as needed with an electric steak knife!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, no, Ive never done GTO seats... nor any seats for that matter, but it's what my family does, so I watch my employees do it all day long.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> BTW, no, Ive never done GTO seats... nor any seats for that matter, but it's what my family does, so I watch my employees do it all day long.


Thanks Jimmy, how is your dad doing? Hope 2022 is better for you bro.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

He's definitely on his way out... double wammy alcohol/ cancer. But hopefully the spring will allow him some good cruises in the GTO. Thanks for asking. I don't think covid has been kind to anyone... not sure if or when it will end.

Anywho, we've been upholstering for 50 years, but I don't physically do it. I can always get answers, though.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> He's definitely on his way out... double wammy alcohol/ cancer. But hopefully the spring will allow him some good cruises in the GTO. Thanks for asking. I don't think covid has been kind to anyone... not sure if or when it will end.
> 
> Anywho, we've been upholstering for 50 years, but I don't physically do it. I can always get answers, though.


Sorry to hear that Jimmy. Yeah this Covid crap is getting old. I think it’s going to be around forever. Wish everyone would get vaccinated so it would maybe go to the background of our lives. I dunno. I’m sick of it for sure.
Finally started getting my chrome pieces back. Got the headlight bezels and the tail light bezels. They look good, don’t think I would classify them as concours quality, which I paid for, but I’m going to wait to get everything back before I start making waves with this guy.
Pete Serio is almost done with my gauges. They look fantastic from the pictures he’s sent. Should be coming this week. Still have a couple of side windows to install, then the rear seat, carpet, front buckets and dash. A few pieces of trim and I’m done. You get yours going the way you want it?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

This video helped me when i did my 65 seats a year ago. 




i bought my covers from legendary, the i stall kit came with cotton batting and muslin cloth. My original seats had a layer of cotton batting in between muslin cloth layers on the outside edges on top of the foam where you are talking about . Seemed like they used it to pack the seat nice and full.
also some of the replacement foams are better. I bought all mine through legendary fit great. I had never done any work like this before.
if i have any useful pics ill upload them


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Scott06 said:


> This video helped me when i did my 65 seats a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I suffered through this video several times! I mean the guy gives good info-but not nearly enough! How about some freakin measurements? This is where I’m struggling to get it right.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Heres two more to suffer through…just outlines what i found between cover and foam when i took seat covers off. These were just vids i shot fir my own use recovering. 











what measurements were you looking for?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

more pain and suffering… this shows the original muslin wrapped Cotton batting on top of the foam. With out it cover wasnt bulging full. I think that may help your issue.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I think your seat cover is twisted the right hand vertical seam where the listing wire is hog ringed to the seat springs . Might take that side off peel-it back and re attach the listing wire to get rid of the wrinkle. Then stuff cotton behind it to puff out the side. I had todo mine several times to get it right, used steam off the iron to soften the cover some when pulling it. Used wire ties to slowly pull it tight while steaming.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe buy some 1"- 1/2" of foam and glue it to each side of your other foam and add the white batting. use heat of some sort if its snug.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you continue to be jammed, I can at least put you on the phone with a 30 year upholsterer... To ask questions.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> If you continue to be jammed, I can at least put you on the phone with a 30 year upholsterer... To ask questions.


Thanks Jimmy, I appreciate it.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Maybe buy some 1"- 1/2" of foam and glue it to each side of your other foam and add the white batting. use heat of some sort if its snug.


Bought a roll of 1 inch foam at Hobby Lobby yesterday. It was even 30% off, so I finally scored! I also went to a local, nationally known, restoration shop-Level One Restorations. This place was LOADED with rare, exotic cars! Can’t tell you how many RA GTO’s and Judges were in that place. W30 442’s, Trans Ams, even some rare Mopars. Unbelievable! The owner, Gary Riley, even gave me a personal tour, and showed me just about every car in the place. I was honored to be able to see such magnificent specimens.


----------



## 118 Lomita (Sep 15, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Anyone ever done this and have pictures, videos, suggestions? I'm recovering my 65 GTO buckets. I replaced the usual broken springs on the seat bottoms, cleaned them all up, installed my burlap, foam, cotton, and covers. The seat bottoms were straightforward, and not too bad. The seat backs though, are another story. I'm having problems getting the covers for the backs on correctly. Did one seat and it turned out OK, but it seems as though it needs more foam, especially on the sides. I looked at seats in cars on ebay and they all seem like they are overstuffed to me. Mine are running the opposite way. Anyone have any tips, suggestions on what to try next? Can I buy some more foam and put it into the sides? I bought covers and kits from Legendary, so I don't think the problem lies there, I think it is operator error.


February issue of GTO association of America publication "legend" has an article on seat cover installation.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

118 Lomita said:


> February issue of GTO association of America publication "legend" has an article on seat cover installation.


Yeah I read it. The guy cheated-didn’t even recover the seat backs, and also then reused the old seat covers. So didn’t even address my biggest issue, which is the seat back part. Otherwise I believe it’s a great article. Gives great instruction on how to do the operation.

I think that I’m going to do a little measuring on the one that is “finished”, pull that seat cover off, make some adjustments, then hog ring everything back with the new measurements in mind and try that route. I’ve recovered several 70-72 GM A Body seats, plus a few Mustangs and Mopars, and these 65 GTO seats are the toughest by far for me. Stay tuned for more of Steve’s Misadventures!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Maybe buy some 1"- 1/2" of foam and glue it to each side of your other foam and add the white batting. use heat of some sort if its snug.


Thanks, great suggestions! I did find a roll of 1 inch foam and am going to disassemble the one seat and start over. Will add the foam on the sides and employ the heat gun!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you have access to a steamer, thats what we use to conform all of our goods


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> If you have access to a steamer, thats what we use to conform all of our goods


No steamer here, just an industrial strength heat gun. You think a steamer would be worthwhile getting Jimmy? If so , do you have any recommendations?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

We would never use a heat gun. It could do serious damage to the vinyl and foam. That being said, conservative use will definitely aid you in the absence of the proper tool. Looks like Amazon has cheap ones... just get the best one you can. 

If youve ever looked at a piece of furniture and wondered; how the Hell did they get a flat piece of material to do that? It was with a steamer. As you can see, Im no stranger to foam and upholstery


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That little star wars robot looking thing is a steamer


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> That little star wars robot looking thing is a steamer


Gotcha Jimmy. Yeah, my heat gun WILL put out some serious metal melting BTU’s! If I can’t gently heat these covers up, I’ll look into a steamer. Thanks for the tip(again)!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

SLSTEVE said:


> Gotcha Jimmy. Yeah, my heat gun WILL put out some serious metal melting BTU’s! If I can’t gently heat these covers up, I’ll look into a steamer. Thanks for the tip(again)!


https://www.amazon.com/Conair-Extre...644016886&sprefix=steamer,aps,125&sr=8-5&th=1 Or You can put it in front of your heater vent or in your dryer just enough to warm it up. I just put mine in the sun ....summer of course.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Conair-Extreme-Handheld-Steamer-Champagne/dp/B07V91437Y/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1ZNIWVEUSJKX6&keywords=steamer+for+clothes&qid=1644016886&sprefix=steamer,aps,125&sr=8-5&th=1 Or You can put it in front of your heater vent or in your dryer just enough to warm it up. I just put mine in the sun ....summer of course.


Yeah, I will lay my covers out in the sun in the summer, but it’s only around 20 here in Colorado now so that won’t work. Need another option now.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

SLSTEVE said:


> Yeah, I will lay my covers out in the sun in the summer, but it’s only around 20 here in Colorado now so that won’t work. Need another option now.


I gave you three other options..sure either one is fine.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

And for the sake of sounding trivial. 
For the love of god will '65 owners and/or "restorers" PLEASE follow the correct seat pattern. 
The DIMOND pattern of the buckets should be easily matched to the rear seat, 
I don't know why this is such a sore spot for me but after seeing numerous "Restored" 1965's at Mecum recently I was applauded at the amount of incorrectly installed seat covers went out the door😔
I also couldn't believe all the FB crap about how easy it was to correct and not a big deal. SCREW THAT 90+K and I will have to correct things right out of the gate. YEA NO!

Sorry Rant over, for now


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> And for the sake of sounding trivial.
> For the love of god will '65 owners and/or "restorers" PLEASE follow the correct seat pattern.
> The DIMOND pattern of the buckets should be easily matched to the rear seat,
> I don't know why this is such a sore spot for me but after seeing numerous "Restored" 1965's at Mecum recently I was applauded at the amount of incorrectly installed seat covers went out the door😔
> ...





GTOJUNIOR said:


> And for the sake of sounding trivial.
> For the love of god will '65 owners and/or "restorers" PLEASE follow the correct seat pattern.
> The DIMOND pattern of the buckets should be easily matched to the rear seat,
> I don't know why this is such a sore spot for me but after seeing numerous "Restored" 1965's at Mecum recently I was applauded at the amount of incorrectly installed seat covers went out the door😔
> ...


I’m not following what you are saying here. I will go and look at my seats again, but are the diagonal pleats different on the front buckets? And people put them in wrong , so they are mismatched front to back? If so, I have never noticed that. Very nice collection, by the way. Looks like you should know what you are talking about.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I wasn't trying to single anyone out, but if the black buckets shown in the 1st post are yours then sorry, yes they are on incorrectly.
It's a minor thing but it happens so much that it has become a peeve of mine. Easy correct now.
I'm no expert, just get consumed with detailing


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> No steamer here, just an industrial strength heat gun. You think a steamer would be worthwhile getting Jimmy? If so , do you have any recommendations?


Try your the steam setting on your household iron. Obviously don't touch the fabric with it. I found this very helpful for stretching the covers over foam and cotton batting. Also found it helpful to stretch it over put a few hog rings in and come back in a day or two steam it again and you could stretch it more. The fabric relaxes I think over a few days. Patience and just keep working it until it looks right pays off.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> And for the sake of sounding trivial.
> For the love of god will '65 owners and/or "restorers" PLEASE follow the correct seat pattern.
> The DIMOND pattern of the buckets should be easily matched to the rear seat,
> I don't know why this is such a sore spot for me but after seeing numerous "Restored" 1965's at Mecum recently I was applauded at the amount of incorrectly installed seat covers went out the door😔
> ...


Yep... I did that exact screw up on my 65 didn't figure it out until I got my buckets done and started on the back... since I have a power drivers seat unfortunately I had cut a hole for the switch in what was really my passenger bucket base... Luckily Legendary was kind enough to make me a new seat base cover out of the same roll of fabric as my others. Matched perfectly.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I wasn't trying to single anyone out, but if the black buckets shown in the 1st post are yours then sorry, yes they are on incorrectly.
> It's a minor thing but it happens so much that it has become a peeve of mine. Easy correct now.
> I'm no expert, just get consumed with detailing
> 
> OK, I figured out what my problem is(among others)! I have the wrong side seat back on this base, so I just need to pull this back off and put it on the other base, and then make certain to put them into the car on the correct side to match the rear seat. Of course, that will be after I redo this seat back cover. Think I need to reposition it a bit lower on the frame for starters, then add some 1 inch foam on the sides. Oh well, I’m not going anywhere until spring anyway. THANKS so much for pointing that out! Probably would have figured it out after getting all the seats installed, but you never know!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Scott06 said:


> Try your the steam setting on your household iron. Obviously don't touch the fabric with it. I found this very helpful for stretching the covers over foam and cotton batting. Also found it helpful to stretch it over put a few hog rings in and come back in a day or two steam it again and you could stretch it more. The fabric relaxes I think over a few days. Patience and just keep working it until it looks right pays off.


Thanks Scott, great idea! Did you have any problems getting your seat back covers on correctly? Did you need to add any foam to your sides to get them to look full enough? Have any pictures of your completed seats?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Thanks Scott, great idea! Did you have any problems getting your seat back covers on correctly? Did you need to add any foam to your sides to get them to look full enough? Have any pictures of your completed seats?


I added cotton batting I showed in the crappy utube videos I posted. My original seats had cotton batting between two layers of muslin cloth between the cover and the foam in spots. Legendary said it wasn't needed but the cover didnt look full and bulging with out it. 

I have some completed seat photos I can try to post later. Yes the back was a bit of a pain especially to keep it square and straight where it transitions to the vertical pattern just below the shoulders... I'll see what I have and if it is useful as I didn't really try to shoot it for others use. In the end I found the cotton more useful than foam in making them look full and tight.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Scott06 said:


> I added cotton batting I showed in the crappy utube videos I posted. My original seats had cotton batting between two layers of muslin cloth between the cover and the foam in spots. Legendary said it wasn't needed but the cover didnt look full and bulging with out it.
> 
> I have some completed seat photos I can try to post later. Yes the back was a bit of a pain especially to keep it square and straight where it transitions to the vertical pattern just below the shoulders... I'll see what I have and if it is useful as I didn't really try to shoot it for others use. In the end I found the cotton more useful than foam in making them look full and tight.


Thanks Scott, would appreciate any advice or relevant pictures on these seats, especially the seat backs. My old covers had foam and the cotten too, in places. Think they were original. You have You tube videos of your seat recovering operation? Would like to see them.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

this video helped me although it is not for 65 seats.

this video is just me talking to my wife not intended to be instructional. this jogged my memory on a couple of things

you can see on the side i used zip ties to compress the springs in the seat back to flatten it. Also on bottom of back i put four big zip ties through the cloth to grab the listing wire i used these to slowly stretch the seat back cover while steaming with the iron. That way you can control it and pull it a little at a time.

i out the front on first issue there was to make sure the listing vertical wires on the cover are even and at the correct height to make the top of cover fit correctly. Also was difficult to make sure hog rings that attached this listing wire through the foam were attached to the springs not the burlap you will see if they are all nice and even at the end listing wire is nailed down to the spring.

you can also see on the side how much cotton i packed in there to puff it out.

this took me several evenings after work for each seat bottom or back…


----------



## fannny65 (11 mo ago)

I have been saw that people use it for to keep clothes in it like most of the people keep comfortable juice wrld pants in it.


----------

